# Does it make sense? - HVAC system that has a 2.0C range?



## Millsy_22 (Jul 11, 2020)

I am no longer working in the HVAC field but was in my second year of a refrigeration mechanic apprenticeship, some years back so I feel I have a little bit more knowledge in the fiels than Joe Public and to me this seems strange.

We have had an addition put onto our existing building and as such had an HVAC system installed. The system is only responsible for the new space and no parts of the old space. The new main office is occupied by someone 24/7 365 days a year. 

Like many areas we have been experiencing hot humid weather so for this year and I have noticed that at night the office, although cool will get very humid. In addition, clothes left in lockers, the new locker room become noticeably damp even though the maximum number of showers per day is probably 2 and usually less. The exhaust fans are 100% functional. 

Doors to these areas are closed almost all of the time and windows are not open. What I am seeing is solely from the new HVACv system.

It is a Variable Refrigerant Volume System, operation on a BAS, responsible for 8 areas total, with the largest being about 500 sq.ft.

I brought these issues up and since areas here are still under construction, they were brought up to the General Contractor and Sub Contractors. This is the below response back.

Does this make really sense to anyone? Or is the contractor trying to get out of this government building job without their system function the way it should

XX Contractor has recently performed some troubleshooting on the HVAC system with the sub-contractor, and provided some insight into operation of the system.

The system was essentially designed to maintain the building at constant and separate summer/winter temperatures, and WILL NOT RESPOND WELL to frequent changes.

Unfortunately, the system was built as designed, and we may have to pursue modifications when construction is complete.

That being said, the following are the suggested operating guidelines:
•	Control climate of each room from the terminal in the new Office, with the units operated in the REMOTE mode
•	Maintain Computer room temperature setpoint at 20oC 
•	Maintain all other room temperature setpoints between 22-24oC
•	Keep all doors and windows closed

Although the system may be operated outside of these guidelines, it will not function properly.

Please also note that adjustments have been made to how air is removed from the locker rooms in an attempt to control moisture build-up in the lockers. 

Relatively less air will now be drawn from the locker ventilation, and more from the room ventilation.[/I]


----------



## MattL (Jul 14, 2020)

Thanks for the insights!


----------

